

Bitcoin.com Deal Announced - ESBoston
http://www.domaininvesting.com/blockchain-managing-bitcoin-com/

======
bhartzer
"Blockchain.info has struck a five year deal to exclusively manage the domain
name Bitcoin.com." So what happens after the 5 years? Do we know?

